# It takes 30 minutes to get there



## Simon86

Hallo,

Wie sagt man das auf Deutsch: "It takes 30 minutes to get there" ?

Ich denke: "Es braucht 30 Minuten dort mitbekommen". Ist das korrekt?


Simon


----------



## Geistesblitz

Hallo Simon!

"Es braucht 30 Minuten um dort hinzukommen." ist glaube ich möglich, aber eher unüblich. Besser wäre "Es dauert 30 Minuten um dort hinzukommen".

Lg
Geistesblitzer


----------



## ablativ

Geistesblitz said:


> Hallo Simon!
> 
> "Es braucht 30 Minuten um dort hinzukommen." ist glaube ich möglich, aber eher unüblich. Besser wäre "Es dauert 30 Minuten um dort hinzukommen".
> 
> Lg
> Geistesblitzer


 
Oder statt "es braucht": "*Man *braucht 30 Minuten, um ..."


----------



## bwprius

Simon86 said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie sagt man das auf Deutsch: "It takes 30 minutes to get there" ?
> 
> Ich denke: "Es braucht 30 Minuten dort mitbekommen". Ist das korrekt?
> 
> 
> Simon


 
Less literal but perhaps more common:

In (nur) dreißig Minuten ist man dort.
In (nur) dreißig Minuten ist man da.
In (nur) dreißig Minuten ist man im Zentrum/am Bahnhof.

bwprius


----------



## Geistesblitz

ablativ said:


> Oder statt "es braucht": "*Man *braucht 30 Minuten, um ..."



Ich finde, dass "It takes 30 minutes..."  - "Es dauert 30 Minuten..." ein wenig unpersönlicher klingt.
Mit "Man braucht 30 Minuten..." hätte ich "It takes you 30 minutes..." übersetzt.


----------



## ablativ

Geistesblitz said:


> Ich finde, dass "It takes 30 minutes..." - "Es dauert 30 Minuten..." ein wenig unpersönlicher klingt.
> Mit "Man braucht 30 Minuten..." hätte ich "It takes you 30 minutes..." übersetzt.


 
Das hängt vom Kontext ab, und der Ausgangssatz war "It takes 30 minutes to get there", was sich doch wohl in irgendeiner Form auf eine oder mehrere Personen bezieht.

Ich sehe keinen großen Unterschied zwischen "Es dauert 30 Minuten, bis man da ist" und "Man braucht 30 Minuten, um dorthin zu kommen".

Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir aber recht. Ohne den gegebenen Kontext würde ich "It takes 30 minutes" auch mit "Es dauert 30 Minuten" übersetzen.


----------



## Henryk

Umgangssprachlich: _Man braucht dreißig Minuten bis hin._


----------



## berndf

Henryk said:


> Umgangssprachlich: _Man braucht dreißig Minuten bis *dort *hin._


 
Ich nehme an, das ist ein Typo.


----------



## wafflebun

like what?


----------



## berndf

Henrik forgot "dort" in his post.


----------



## Henryk

No, that's why I wrote it's colloqial. "Dort" isn't used much in everyday speech. (It would be written as one word by the way.  )


----------



## PMCB

My experience with dort is that it is used in everyday speech, at least in Bavaria.


----------



## schabernack

"..bis hin" Wer redet so?


----------



## Henryk

schabernack said:


> "..bis hin" Wer redet so?


Das nennt man Ellipse, man lässt lediglich den "dort"-Teil weg, was ist daran so ungewöhnlich? Um zu deiner Frage zu kommen: Ich höre das ständig und das klingt in meinen Ohren auch sehr natürlich.


----------



## berndf

Henryk said:


> No, that's why I wrote it's colloqial. "Dort" isn't used much in everyday speech. (It would be written as one word by the way.  )


 
hmmm. Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht bestätigen. Für mich hört sich das nur falsch an. Ich kenne es nur mit "dorthin" oder "dahin". (In dem Satz könntest Du m.E. sowohl "dorthin" als auch "dort hin" schreiben. Die Betonung ist jeweils anders).



> Ich höre das ständig und das klingt in meinen Ohren auch sehr natürlich.


Interessant. Könnte das Berliner "Urban Slang" sein? Ich lebe zwar nicht mehr in Deutschland, bin aber beruflich noch so häufig dort, dass ich davon was mitbekommen haben sollte, wenn dies im ganzen Land üblich wäre.


----------



## Robocop

Übliche Formulierungen sind bei uns:
[Vorspann: Das Berghaus liegt ein wenig versteckt hinter der Kuppe dort drüben. - Wie lange braucht man denn bis dahin (dorthin)?]
- Man braucht 30 Minuten bis dahin (dorthin).
- Man braucht 30 Minuten, um dahin (dorthin) zu gelangen.


----------



## ablativ

Henryk said:


> Das nennt man Ellipse, man lässt lediglich den "dort"-Teil weg, was ist daran so ungewöhnlich? Um zu deiner Frage zu kommen: Ich höre das ständig und das klingt in meinen Ohren auch sehr natürlich.


 
In einem anderen Beitrag vom 23. Sept. 2007 hattest Du ja statt *da*heim (zu Hause) auch nur *heim *verwendet (auf die Frage "wo?"). Diese Ellipsen scheinen im Berliner Raum unter jungen Leuten wohl tatsächlich weit verbreitet zu sein. 

Zitat von Henryk am 23. Sept. 2007:

_Okay, "heim" ist eine in mündlicher Sprache verkürzte Form von "daheim" - hier in Berlin anscheinend nur. "zu Hause" kann man genauso gut sagen, ja._


----------



## Hutschi

schabernack said:


> "..bis hin" Wer redet so?


 
Ich kenne die umgangssprachliche Wendung "bis hin" ebenfalls. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob aus Sachsen, Thüringen oder Potsdam.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich kenne die umgangssprachliche Wendung "bis hin" ebenfalls. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob aus Sachsen, Thüringen oder Potsdam.


 
Da wir beide zu derselben Altersgruppe zählen, ist es wahrscheinlich keine Altersfrage, sondern wohl tatsächlich eine regionale Besonderheit (märkisch/berlinerisch oder ex-DDR?).


----------



## darkmatter

How would one say "It takes ME (you, us, etc.) 30 minutes to..."


----------



## Robocop

- Ich brauche (du brauchst, er braucht, ..., wir brauchen, ...) 30 Minuten bis dahin (dorthin).
- Ich brauche (du brauchst, er braucht, ..., wir brauchen, ...) 30 Minuten, um dahin (dorthin) zu gelangen.


----------



## PMCB

How about "Es dauert mir 30 Minuten, um..." ?


----------



## Hutschi

I only know the phrase "Es dauert mir ..." in "Es dauert mir zu lange."


----------



## twinkletoes56

PMCB, I know what you're thinking with "Es dauert mir 30 Minuten" (It takes me...) but after having lived in Germany for 20 years, I think I can say that this does not work in German.  "Es dauert mir" is used in exasperation, as Hutschi said.  "Es dauert mir zu lange"  could be something like "It takes too (damn) long for me."


----------



## Hutschi

An example with "mir" is possible if you add "bei":

You can use "bei mir";

Bei mir dauert es 30 Minuten.
Es dauert bei mir 30 Minuten.


----------



## PMCB

Thank you for letting me know!!


----------

